# 150,000



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

We passed 150,000 posts this evening. :shock:

I remember the days of being able to read every post on TLF.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

Best community on the internet.

So helpful and welcoming and kind to each other.

What a refreshing break from the hostility and savagery that assaults us all day long.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

@Ware 
Hey John, 
If you're unhappy here, Why don't you go start your own lawn forum?
  :lol:


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Wow. That's awesome. Congrats to TLF! 
I've long since given up trying to keep up with all of the threads. It was exciting when that could be done, but it is also exciting to have so much activity on the forum each day.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Ware said:


> I remember the days of being able to read every post on TLF.


Those were the days! Being at work and refreshing the "unread posts" and there not being anything new


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You guys are no longer reading every post?? I've been reading all night catching up. I guess I could sleep for 1hr before the kids wake up.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

That's awesome. I'm glad the quality of the post doesn't count towards the number or we'd still be 872 short (gazing at my post count).


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

What a testament to the community here. Building people up and instilling mutual respect is always a winning formula.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I read a great majority of the posts. I don't always look at every "cool season" lawn post because I have warm season. I do periodically look at things they may not be area or grass specific just to see what others are doing. Thats just for grass types...I really enjoy the off lawn topics that folks come up with.

Bottom line is I really enjoy spending spare time on TLF...


----------

